# Fishing line Choice???



## Jim

I want to use a 6 pound mono on my Pixy. Terchnique will be finesse, small platics and worms (3 inch weightless senkos) and tiny cranks no bigger than 3/8ths.

What do you guys recommend.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I use 10 lb power pro for just about all applications. It has the diameter of 2 lb test but without any stretch. To increase the sink rate and decrease visibility I use a florocarbon leader with a uni-to-uni knot.


----------



## xmytruck

I would go with 8 Pline, I am not totally sold on braid lines. I just do not like the fact that I have to tie another line like floro to get the same results as mono. It;s just another point of failure.


----------



## dampeoples

You know the drill, for mono and mono-esque applications, it's Silver Thread, I prefer AN40, but they also have Excaliber, which I've never actually tried, but it can't be all bad!


----------



## beernbasscd

I started using Silverthread a few years ago and i like it alot


----------



## Anonymous

I like the YoZuri Hybrid ultra soft. I use it for all my finesse applications with light line.


----------



## Mattman

jimmyt said:


> I want to use a 6 pound mono on my Pixy. Terchnique will be finesse, small platics and worms (3 inch weightless senkos) and tiny cranks no bigger than 3/8ths.
> 
> What do you guys recommend.




For sensitive fishing techniques, I'll steer you far away from mono or any other such line.

Power Pro or Suffix Performance braid is the way to go. Zero stretch. Feeling is incredible. Hooksets immediate.

I've totally given up mono lines as it feels like someone tied a length of rubberband in my line somewhere.


----------



## JustFishN

Any of you guys ever use SpiderWire?


----------



## dampeoples

I've used the Stealth braid, it's what I grab when I can't find Power Pro


----------



## JustFishN

I've been toying with using Spiderwire and not sure if I should. My pole is a mess right now and the line needs to be changed ...again....so I am wondering if I should just bite the bullet and get the spiderwire. Waste of time?


----------



## Jim

JustFishN said:


> I've been toying with using Spiderwire and not sure if I should. My pole is a mess right now and the line needs to be changed ...again....so I am wondering if I should just bite the bullet and get the spiderwire. Waste of time?



Whats wrong with the fishing rod? Can the rod you have handle braid type line?


----------



## JustFishN

Theres nothing wrong with the rod. We went out in the back yard to fish the other afternoon and all my line tangled up on me...again. A nice big birds nest. So, I just figured if I am going to use the spiderwire why not do it now. Since I have to take the line off again anyway. I think it goes down to 6lb test and I can use that ..up to 10 I think. I may get it and find out it sucks lol but Ive wanted to give it a try.


----------



## 69machI

I'm looking for a good line that will be more likely to meet IGFA testing in the 4lb and 6lb test range. I've heard Ande tournement is the way to go. AnySuggestions? 

(I'm shooting to take the IGFA Line class records 4lb, 6lb and maybe 10Lb since they're ridiculously small. Already this year i've land 5 bass atleast, on 4lb test that would have doubled or trippled the line class record. )


----------



## RnRCircus

I have been using McCoy Mean Green with great results.


----------



## redbug

McCoy mean green is some good line I use it on my crank bait rods 
I like a little stretch while fishing crank baits I don't lose many fish and the hooks don't pull out like braid. 
When Finesse fishing I will not drop below 8 lb test I can throw 3" weightless worms and tiny crank baits fine with that size line


----------



## Zman

I use mostly Power Pro and I've been trying new co-poly lines. My favorite so far is Yo-Zuri X-Tex Cobra, but it must have some flaw because I can't find it anywhere, and I've heard it's been discontinued in the U.S.

Going to try some Sunline products soon. I tried a few Sunline lines last year and one was great, but I can't remember which. 

I also have had great and not so great experiences with Yo-Zuri Hybrid, I think it dpeends how old the line is.


----------

